# Info regarding authorities to certify documents in India for ACS skill assessment.



## triprom (May 22, 2011)

Hi,
I am planning to apply for skill assessment in two weeks time and was going through the documents regarding authorities who can certify the documents. I have seen few posts regarding this in this forum and it seems, in some cases, color xerox of the documents and attestation by Notary has worked well. However, I want to know whether attestation by any government gazetted officer (India) would also help? Please advise.

Thanks & Regards,
Prakash


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

triprom said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to apply for skill assessment in two weeks time and was going through the documents regarding authorities who can certify the documents. I have seen few posts regarding this in this forum and it seems, in some cases, color xerox of the documents and attestation by Notary has worked well. However, I want to know whether attestation by any government gazetted officer (India) would also help? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Prakash


Hi Prakash

Yes, attestation by a government gazetted officer should work as long as they are able to endorse your document and provide their name, title, address and phone number. It would be also in your best interest to get their official seal affixed in the attested documents.

I have pasted the section from the PASA Guidelines for Applicants for your reference (http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_Feb10.doc)

_5.	Certifying your documents

Documents can be certified by a Commissioner for Oaths, Justice of the Peace, Notary, Lawyer, Registered Migration Agent, Doctor, Bank Manager, CPA, Chartered Accountant or any other official in your home country who is authorised to endorse documents and legal declarations or witness sworn affidavits. The Department of Immigration requires a copy of what is submitted to assessing authorities so please retain a copy for such purpose._

Good luck with your assessment


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

WeekrisH said:


> The Department of Immigration requires a copy of what is submitted to assessing authorities so please retain a copy for such purpose.[/I]
> 
> Good luck with your assessment


Hi,

I've a few questions and would appreciate your help:

1) Do you mean that I should get 2 certified copies of each document? 1 for ACS and another for Department of Immigration. Or just 1 certified copy for ACS and a photocopy of that for Department of Immigration.

2) s it okay if different documents are certified by different people?

3) Any ideas how much would it cost for certified copies in Bangalore, India?

Appreciate your help!

Ankit


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

ankit.a said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've a few questions and would appreciate your help:
> 
> ...


Hi Ankit

1) Do you mean that I should get 2 certified copies of each document? 1 for ACS and another for Department of Immigration. Or just 1 certified copy for ACS and a photocopy of that for Department of Immigration.

*No need to certify two sets as you gonna upload them over the Internet if doing e-visa filing. One is more than enough. Second may come handy if you loose the first one without scanning. This will save your time to go through the process again. So get one set attested and scan and save them.*

2) s it okay if different documents are certified by different people?

*It is totally fine. You just need to make sure that the documents are attested by a person recognized by DIBP like a Notary etc.*


3) Any ideas how much would it cost for certified copies in Bangalore, India?

*Per page 10 bucks. You can go to Kormangala BDA complex. There are typing shops which will help you out.*

Regards
Amit


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> Hi Ankit
> 
> 1) Do you mean that I should get 2 certified copies of each document? 1 for ACS and another for Department of Immigration. Or just 1 certified copy for ACS and a photocopy of that for Department of Immigration.
> 
> ...


Hi Amit,
I didnt understood your point. "You just need to make sure that the documents are attested by a person recognized by DIBP like a Notary etc."
But in the previous thread, it was pointed out that Govt Gazetted officer will do.
Am i understanding it wrongly. 

I am also trying to get it done in bangalore. So Please let me know.
In Kormangala BDA complex, typing shops for gettting Statutory declarations right?
Notary also there in same complex?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi Amit,
> I didnt understood your point. "You just need to make sure that the documents are attested by a person recognized by DIBP like a Notary etc."
> But in the previous thread, it was pointed out that Govt Gazetted officer will do.
> Am i understanding it wrongly.
> ...


Typing and notary in any typing shop in Koramangala BDA complex. Gazetted officer as well as a public notary can attest the documents.

Amit


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Amit,

I am going to get statutory declaration done .I just read somewhere that, after statutory declaration is made, we need to get it notarized and then take xerox and get sign of notary on photocopy and we have to upload the photocopy.
Is it true? I mean when we notarize the declaration, uploading the original decalrationis enough right?


----------



## Malvid (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Amit,

My attested copy has a seal of the government of Maharashtra. It also has other details of the lawyer who's attested it. Can I used this document for ACS assessment or do I need a government of India seal on it?


----------

